# What year is this Ritchey Road Logic? White with blue panels



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm trying to find out what year the Road Logic (1.0) was sold in white with blue panels. Also, if anyone has a catalog scan of that model year - that would be helpful too.


----------

